# Lima, OH - Tipsy F Protective Loves Kids



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Lima, OH | TIPSY

3 YRS OLD TIPSY IS VERY PROTECTIVE OF FAMILY. LOVES CHILDREN

Allen Co AS


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Not sure about the name, but she looks like a beautiful girl! I hope "very protective" doesn't mean "over protective", that could mean difficulties in adopting her out.....
________________________________________
Susan

Anja schH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Just seen her on PF & was gonna post............. anyway, BUMP, she's a beauty !!!:wub:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

She's so pretty-bump!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

what a beauty. Would totally take her if i could.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Loves children!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

adopted


----------

